# Hello from Spain! =D



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello! My name's Veronica, and I'm from Spain  I think I'm the first breeder of pet colors mice in my country. I created (in april) a forum just for mice in spanish, and has been very well received... but we are very inexperienced on genetics and colors! I have visited any websites and each one says something different, especially on the colors. :shock: I have some mice that I don't know their colors, specially now, that my first litter was born, and I saw colors that should not have left. :? supposedly the male and the female are Argente, but in the litter is 4 to appear dove or silver, and over, they are tan! I'll post photos, if you help me define the colors.. and also the other mice that I have. All I know for sure about the litter, is that they are all satins :lol:

My history beggins with a little agouti doe, Taka, the first mouse that I've never see with color. I had always seen PEW's. At this moment, my dream was to "collect" different colors. Now, I have a "little" family!  my "girls" are 14 does: 1 PEW (Shandy), 1 BEW (Dolça, means "sweet"), 3 broken black tan (Natilla, Mami and Milkybar), 1 black with a little spot on the belly and tail tip (Tiramisú), 1 black tan (Mocca), 1 agouti (Tala), 1 hairless (Trapa), 1 dove (Kinder, she's so loving!), 1 dove tan (Nutella), 1 dove satin tan (Nocilla, she's Nutella's sister), 1 dove satin (Kas, but I'm not sure about her color, he's more dark), 1 argente (Fanta).
The "boys" are a satin argente (Sunny), and a black with little spots in the tail and 2 hairs on the forehead (Takes). Takes was born at home, he's son of Natilla.
All of them were purchased at pet stores, except Tala, Kas, Fanta, Mocca and Sunny, that they are of a boy who was selling online (and he gave me Tala and Sunny ).

I have many desire to learn many things! :mrgreen: I'll ask much, and also put pictures of my "kids" for to see him 

PD: Sorry about my expressions, the english and me.. we are not very good friends hehe..


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,welcome.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ola bienvenido

en España, donde vienes?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum !


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum its amazing to see how far this forum is branching.


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you very much for the welcome  qué gracia que alguien hable español! I'm from Zaragoza. 
The other day I had no time, but today I bring pictures of my mice!

First, the males:

*Takeshi (Takes)*


















*Sunny (Sun)* (satin argente?)


















And the females!

*Dolça.* I thought she was BEW, but now I see she has a very clear cream, with white spots. What do you thing? Her mother is broken chocolate, and her father is hariless.


















*Trapa,* the hairless. She's bicolor, but some days the spots are not visibles :?: 


















*Natilla* (Nati) (Take's mother)


















*Kinder.* She's dove? I'm not sure, I see her very light.


















One question, do you know why she walks with his tail up?









*Tiramisú *(Tira). 


















*Milkybar* (Milky)


















*Mami*. She's very big!


















*Mocca*


















*Tala*


















*Fanta* (Argente?)



























*Kas* (satin dove? silver?)


















And latest, the two sisters:

Nocilla (satin dove tan?)


















And Nutella (dove tan?)


















Fanta and Kas are moms at this moment, Fanta with Sun and Kas with Takes. Fanta litter is 12 days old, and Kas litter 2 days.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice hairless! 
He's so cute!


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks!! I also had a very nice male, but he died recently..


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome You have some very lovely looking mice!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany

I like Spain alot and used to visit fairly regularly as my mother used to live in Rojales.....about 40mins drive from Alicante. She now lives in England but we still use her house in Spain for holidays.


----------

